# Suche jemanden zum Twinks leveln (Werben)



## Cyaed (17. September 2017)

Hi,

Ich suche jemanden zum Werben der lust hat mit mir paar Twinks hoch zu ziehen.

Ich bin auf dem Server Blackmoore und in der Fraktion Horde

würde mich freuen falls sich jemand hier zu finden gibt

 

PS: Ts- Server ist ebenfalls vorhanden


----------

